
How I hacked 40 Websites in 7 minutes - gakonst
https://medium.com/@gakonst/how-i-hacked-40-websites-in-7-minutes-5b4c28bc8824
======
cypherg
tl;dr horrible php apps with zero security can be pwned with decades old
vulnerabilities. <looks right> <looks left> uh huh. About as impressive as
popping calc on an unattended computer at bestbuy. If you want to learn web
security, check out: pentesterlab.com

~~~
gakonst
Almost accurate tl;dr, it was a mix of perl and php. I've already done most
free material from pentesterlab.com May I further suggest: hackthebox.eu and
[https://lab.pentestit.ru/](https://lab.pentestit.ru/)

